# New mandalorian episode available



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Is there a way to get tivo stream 4k to show that a new episode of mandalorian is available ? 

It's not even showing up in the top 14 of the "Trending" row. 

The new episode doesn't show up when i got into My Shows, Mandalorian, Episodes, scroll thru season 2.. Episode 6 is not there yet. 

Why should i use the TiVo stream interface ?


----------



## HTRon (Feb 23, 2007)

ooooh, can someone comment on this post? I'd really like to find out the answer before I invest in a stream, because this is one of the precise reasons I would want one...but not if this doesn't work!


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

It doesn't work. Here we are at another Friday. Tivo Stream does not list the mandalorian S2 E7 which came out last night. 

Mandalorian is not displayed on the 'Trending' row of Tivo Stream home. Apparently, more people are watching 'Euphoria' from Vudu.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

SugarBowl said:


> It doesn't work. Here we are at another Friday. Tivo Stream does not list the mandalorian S2 E7 which came out last night.
> 
> Mandalorian is not displayed on the 'Trending' row of Tivo Stream home. Apparently, more people are watching 'Euphoria' from Vudu.


I suggest Reelgood or Justwatch


----------

